# 1999 Nissan Pathfinder SE



## Paulyphonic (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if the 1999 Nissan Pathfinder SE V6 3.3 is a non interference or an interference engine?


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

From what I've heard from my father-in-law (Nissan mechanic of 25+ years), the VG engine was always interference except in the Quest/Villager, since Ford demanded it be made non-interference. I'm glad about that, as my 95 Quest would have ate all the valves when the crank nose sheared off. Instead, all it needed was a new crank. 

I assume you have a snapped timing belt and are hoping for the best?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, the Pathfinder VG33E is interferance. Sometimes you get lucky and miss the valves when the belt breaks; it all depends on how fast the engine was turning when it happened. What I usually do is teardown the front, install the new belt with the crank pulley and guide plate and start the engine. As long as you don't run it long and get it hot, you don't have to worry about putting the rest of the engine together and coolant. If you bent valves, you'll know right away!


----------

